# Sweetz Black Edition 'Ebony & Ivory' MK2 TT Project Thread



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Well i thought it was about time i started one of these as I've already carried out a few mods since picking up the car from Audi a few weeks ago and the progress and changes are moving forward quite quickly.

This is the car as it stood the day i decided i wanted it;














































Immediately i set about removing the standard plates and replaced them with German metal pressed plates. I also requested that Audi debadge the rear (with exception to the Audi rings) before i picked it up so once the plates were on it made for a much smoother looking rear end.

The following week i made the decision that i wanted more power from the car. It was swiftly booked into JFA Automotive local to me to get a stage 1 remap on the car. All in all i'm very pleased with the power of the car now and equally the MPG is still well over 50+ MPG on a run, not quite so much when i decide to give it some stick but still very good.

If anyone is from the Kent area and thinking of having a remap i can't recommend the guys at JFA enough. Very friendly, accommodating and certainly know their stuff!

Next move was to change small details so i decided to change the s line wing badges and rear Audi rings to a gloss black finish, tying in with the Black edition theme of the car.

The side s line badges were an absolute doddle to remove and replace but the rear rings needed far more persuasion.

20 minutes of patience with fishing wire and it was off leaving a bundle of glue residue.










After becoming entirely frustrated with trying to remove this with Tar and true sap remover, i consulted the forum and after some excellent advise i set about blasting it to death with some trusty WD-40. 2 minutes later and it was coming off embarrassingly easily.

The end result...




























A couple more pictures of how the car stands at present (excuse the dirt, i had just done a 500 mile round trip!).



















That's all for the moment, the next modification is a Nuespeed P Flo which would have been installed over the weekend had Awesome not sent me the wrong MAF sensor extension cable. A replacement is on its way and all being well i'll get this installed over this weekend.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't see the images. 

But interesting to see what you do to the car as a fellow TDI owner.

Have you put in a RNS-E yet? I highly recommend swapping out the stock radio.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

That's strange the pictures all seem to be ok on my computer. :?

I haven't changed the head unit as yet but its on my list of things to do. I've looked at the RNS-E swap but they are about £800!

Have you changed yours?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Rns-e version "D" can be had for around £500

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chrisgreenfield (Mar 8, 2015)

looks good mate, I'm about to change all my badges to black as well. Gives a much sharper look in my opinion


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks good 8) is your car lowered?


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Rns-e version "D" can be had for around £500
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


A bargain :!:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Looks good 8) is your car lowered?


That's an interesting one, not sure but many users on here and a couple of friends insist it must be in comparison to other TT's. I'm yet to have a check on the springs so if I'm honest I'm really not sure.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

chrisgreenfield said:


> looks good mate, I'm about to change all my badges to black as well. Gives a much sharper look in my opinion


Thanks mate, got mine from Raywell (Google them) not the cheapest but the quality is excellent.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello!
I too own a white TDI mark 2 but I must say yours is a bobby dazzler! mine is bog standard bar two things white wheels and a shark tattoo on his bum! but I must say I love what you have done to the rear light (white out look) Also the rings look great in black! nice touch! when you are a little fed up may I have first refusal!!?
One more thing ive noticed you have the stage 1 re map how has your car taken to it please!? I was thinking of having mine done too but am concerned re clutch slipping and just generally my car struggling with the extra power and all the cooling down systems coping with the re map if you know what I mean!!?
many thanks and again wow!
yvette


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

yveTTe bland said:


> Hello!
> I too own a white TDI mark 2 but I must say yours is a bobby dazzler! mine is bog standard bar two things white wheels and a shark tattoo on his bum! but I must say I love what you have done to the rear light (white out look) Also the rings look great in black! nice touch! when you are a little fed up may I have first refusal!!?
> One more thing ive noticed you have the stage 1 re map how has your car taken to it please!? I was thinking of having mine done too but am concerned re clutch slipping and just generally my car struggling with the extra power and all the cooling down systems coping with the re map if you know what I mean!!?
> many thanks and again wow!
> yvette


Hi Yvette I don't have my car remapped but plenty here do and have no problem with clutch slip or the cooling system but another option you could look at is a dtuk box, if you do a search I am sure there has been quite a few tdi owner's have used them and were happy with the results. As far as I know it would be easy to remove if you weren't happy with it as it just lets more fuel into the engine. Sure a proper remap would be fine but just giving you another option


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

yveTTe bland said:


> Hello!
> I too own a white TDI mark 2 but I must say yours is a bobby dazzler! mine is bog standard bar two things white wheels and a shark tattoo on his bum! but I must say I love what you have done to the rear light (white out look) Also the rings look great in black! nice touch! when you are a little fed up may I have first refusal!!?
> One more thing ive noticed you have the stage 1 re map how has your car taken to it please!? I was thinking of having mine done too but am concerned re clutch slipping and just generally my car struggling with the extra power and all the cooling down systems coping with the re map if you know what I mean!!?
> many thanks and again wow!
> yvette


Hi Yvette,

Thank you very much for your kind comments, I was especially pleased with the way the black details turned out actually. Got them from Raywell Design so if you're considering them give them a call, their quality is superb.

In terms of the remap, I've had absolutely no problems whatsoever. The clutch has not slipped once and generally the standard components can cope comfortably with the extra power increase. Its when you start chasing silly figures that you need to look at updating components. The remap is certainly worthwhile getting it done, the extra power, torque and the slight improvement in fuel economy makes all the difference. Can't recommend it highly enough.

I've also just purchased a Neuspeed induction kit which I'm waiting to be delivered and next months mod will be an RS Grille along with a tidy of the engine bay; powder coating the engine cover and other items within the engine bay so I'll have some further updates to come shortly.


----------



## Gussy (Nov 21, 2014)

Sweet ride +1


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Gussy said:


> Sweet ride +1


Thank you.


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi could you tell me where you got the pressed plates from please, really like them


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I do like the white car, black wheels combination.

Very nice!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Onedesi said:


> Hi could you tell me where you got the pressed plates from please, really like them


No probs...

http://www.pressedplates.co.uk


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

adamchelseafc said:


> Onedesi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi could you tell me where you got the pressed plates from please, really like them
> ...


Thanks v much, you're car looks very nice, mine is a black one with grey alloys so it's a bit limiting as to what can be done to it.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Onedesi said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > Onedesi said:
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciate it. Next mod will be an RS grille. You considered one for yours?


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

*Update*

Just a small update, In my quest to tidy up my engine bay I recently sent my engine cover off to be painted and just picked it up this afternoon. It's all fitted and back in it's rightful position now, all in all very happy with the finish and result.



















My friends brother also kindly offered to VAGCOM the car to check for any faults as well as unlocking a few of the 'mods'.

The chirping when I lock and unlock is taking a but if getting used to now though :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A nice touch there mate :wink:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

adamchelseafc said:


> *Update*
> 
> Just a small update, In my quest to tidy up my engine bay I recently sent my engine cover off to be painted and just picked it up this afternoon. It's all fitted and back in it's rightful position now, all in all very happy with the finish and result.
> 
> ...


That looks cracking mate


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Cheers guy, I am very pleased with the way it turned out.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

looks really smart


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

That does look very smart indeed.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

adamchelseafc said:


> Onedesi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi could you tell me where you got the pressed plates from please, really like them
> ...


Well at least the manufacturer states on his website that the plates don't comply with the British Standard and are illegal.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

carrock said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > Onedesi said:
> ...


They are sold with the intention of being for show use only.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

*Update*

It's been some time since i last updated my project thread and in all honesty not much has changed with the car over the last couple of months apart from enjoying driving it. However now the expense of Christmas and New Year out of the way and fast becoming a distant memory, i decided to do get some wrapping done in the form of my roof, rear valance and front Audi rings all in a Gloss Black finish.

Some very quick pictures whilst i still had some daylight and the car was clean;

Roof Wrap;



















(And a thumbs up from the little one... she approves!  )










Rear Valance;



















Front Audi Rings;



















All in all, i'm extremely pleased with the result. I used a firm called Monsterwraps on the South Coast, their workmanship is superb and have been very professional throughout, i cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh and to add a bit of colour to my engine bay i decided to purchase the below oil cap, bit of an impulse buy if i'm honest but it was only about a tenner so i couldn't resist.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome! Great combo, looks very smart. Black badges, titanium rims, roof wrap [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Really like how the roof wrap worked out, just sets it off nicely. Not as convinced with the oil cap though


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Alangray (Jan 1, 2016)

I seen on another thread you are selling your neuspeed induction kit, did you have it fitted and did it make any difference? Was thinking of getting one in the future but didnt know if ita worthwhile or not on a diesel.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Alangray said:


> I seen on another thread you are selling your neuspeed induction kit, did you have it fitted and did it make any difference? Was thinking of getting one in the future but didnt know if ita worthwhile or not on a diesel.


Yes a small noticeable difference but quite a big difference in terms of the induction note, if you want it it's still available.


----------



## A_d_a_m (Dec 12, 2015)

Car's looking good so far, look forward to seeing it with the RS grille

Adam.


----------



## Alangray (Jan 1, 2016)

adamchelseafc said:


> Yes a small noticeable difference but quite a big difference in terms of the induction note, if you want it it's still available.


Can you pm me? Iv not unlocked direct messages on here yet. Just new on here


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Adam, are you still after a tune2air?


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Adam, are you still after a tune2air?


Not any more buddy, managed to pick one up on eBay in the end just after Christmas. Thanks anyway though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Alangray said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > Yes a small noticeable difference but quite a big difference in terms of the induction note, if you want it it's still available.
> ...


PM'd, let me know if you're seriously interested, the kit is virtually brand new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cars coming along nicely mate. Great colour contrasts. Interested to see how the oil filler cap looks when fitted alongside your engine trim.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> Cars coming along nicely mate. Great colour contrasts. Interested to see how the oil filler cap looks when fitted alongside your engine trim.


Thanks mate. That makes two of us, if it looks tragic I'll take it off and bin it! :lol:


----------



## simpsonstarwars (Jan 17, 2016)

awesome audi man , really like the mk2 shape

love the white, and the small mods !


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Great modz fella, look forward to catching up next week in evening for the sound test (including anyone else who's about)


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Samoa said:


> Great modz fella, look forward to catching up next week in evening for the sound test (including anyone else who's about)


Thanks mate, yea looking forward to it!


----------



## mshields83 (Feb 6, 2012)

Have you got any info on those rear lights I see in your pic? Looks like they are clear lenses? where did you get them? I have a Ibis white S-line and looking to do some mods similar to yours.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

mshields83 said:


> Have you got any info on those rear lights I see in your pic? Looks like they are clear lenses? where did you get them? I have a Ibis white S-line and looking to do some mods similar to yours.


They are just standard rear lights, i can only assume it's the images that make them look clear lensed.


----------



## mshields83 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah ok, thats odd, they look clear


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry to disappoint. Clear lensed ones will be aftermarket so your best bet is eBay or some car mod parts website.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I think your next modification should be to change the thread title to Sweetz Black Edition Project Thread


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> I think your next modification should be to change the thread title to Sweetz Black Edition Project Thread


Done! Good shout pal.

Technically my next mod is already on the horizon, I've purchased some H&R springs which arrived on Friday so over the next week or two i'll get them fitted and it will be sitting a tad lower. :mrgreen:


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

Car looks fantastic! Do you have details on those alloys? Fancy a set for my own TDI.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

BlackBeast said:


> Car looks fantastic! Do you have details on those alloys? Fancy a set for my own TDI.


Thanks very much mate, the alloys are 19" RS4's in Anthracite Grey. Best alloys for the TT In my opinion. If I didn't have these I would get Roters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Sweetz said:


> BlackBeast said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks fantastic! Do you have details on those alloys? Fancy a set for my own TDI.
> ...


Mmmm rotors , nice ...... :wink:


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweetz said:


> BlackBeast said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks fantastic! Do you have details on those alloys? Fancy a set for my own TDI.
> ...


Gotta agree with you there, those two are definatley the best looking alloys in my opinion. I was originally looking for a set of RS4's but then my rotors came along at the right price and swung my decision.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> > BlackBeast said:
> ...


Yours does look good on Rotors. I think they suit certain colours best. If I was to get them it would be in Black but I can't see myself chopping in my RS4's anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

*Update*

Well today's the day when i decided to have my RS grille fitted along finally getting my H&R lowering springs installed which have been siting in my boot for the past month!

I'll let the pictures do the talking...























































Not the best pictures as i was losing light this evening but i'm sure you get the idea and i'll take some better ones tomorrow.

Overall i'm really happy with how the car is sitting now which is around 30mm lower all round from standard. In terms of the grille i'm extremely impressed with the quality of the grille from Xenonz and really happy with how it looks over the standard one which is now for sale if anyone wants it!

Next up the 4 pot Brembo setup! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Small mod courtesy of Gogs on the forum.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Just noticed you have front parking sensors.

Be interested to see the brakes fitted!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

aquazi said:


> Just noticed you have front parking sensors.
> 
> Be interested to see the brakes fitted!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


I do indeed...they come in very handy. 

The brakes will be fitted either this weekend or next.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking good Sweetz.

Nice whip


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking great mate!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

So is the RNS & the rear camera next Adam?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Samoa said:


> So is the RNS & the rear camera next Adam?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Neither now. As I understand it, the CD changer element to the RNSE can be a right ball ache and that's quite important for me.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sweetz said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> > So is the RNS & the rear camera next Adam?
> ...


????
You mean keeping your cd changer in the glovebox connected to s rns-e Adam ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> > Samoa said:
> ...


I currently have the iPod dock within the glove box so I would need to change this to a changer if I chose to go with the RNSE unit, I'm guessing all in I wouldn't get much change from circa £7-800

Difficult to justify that level of expense when there are some aftermarket head units available that blow the socks off the RNSE technology.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

£500 ish

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> £500 ish
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Really? I've just done a quick search on eBay and all are certainly exceeding that. Add the cd changer into the mix and it's suddenly adding up.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ya got to be on the ball but they do come up mate 
I've never paid more than £500 for a mk2

Cd changer can be got for about £50-£60

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Ya got to be on the ball but they do come up mate
> I've never paid more than £500 for a mk2
> 
> Cd changer can be got for about £50-£60
> ...


I'll keep trawling eBay and see if I get lucky.


----------



## kylecaliph (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not able to private message. Sorry mate, if you're still interested drop me an email. feel free to delete this message. [email protected]


----------



## A_d_a_m (Dec 12, 2015)

Have you fitted the brakes now ?

Adam.


----------



## Shane_L (Apr 13, 2016)

Looking very nice! How are you finding the H&R springs? Thinking of getting them for my TTs. How much do you think it's lowers it by?


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

A_d_a_m said:


> Have you fitted the brakes now ?
> 
> Adam.


Not yet, should be going on within the next couple of weeks. Work has taken priority recently.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Shane_L said:


> Looking very nice! How are you finding the H&R springs? Thinking of getting them for my TTs. How much do you think it's lowers it by?


Honestly? They are ok! I love the stance but i find the ride somewhat 'bouncy'. It's not hard but equally not very comfortable.

I also had to modify the inner arches to reduce the amount the car was scraping but the Goodyear F1's probably didn't help with that.

The S lines are 10mm lower as standard so it's lowered the car a further 20mm (Springs are -30 overall).

Would i recommend them though, probably not.

I'm in the market for coilovers now which should address the bounce and will give me the flexibility to go lower should i want to.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

S-lines are 10mm lower Adam

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

An alternative to coilovers (and slightly cheaper) mss springs... The ride is far less crashy then stock and can be adjusted to taste and you dont lose the mag ride.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

aquazi said:


> An alternative to coilovers (and slightly cheaper) mss springs... The ride is far less crashy then stock and can be adjusted to taste and you dont lose the mag ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Just to add to this..Demon Tweeks currently have offers on the KW range of coil overs. ..For example KW Variant 2 (0-25fr,-20rr) fitted and full Geo set up for around 1100 quid from memory. Will check and report back.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> S-lines are 10mm lower Adam
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Thanks, I stand corrected


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

aquazi said:


> An alternative to coilovers (and slightly cheaper) mss springs... The ride is far less crashy then stock and can be adjusted to taste and you dont lose the mag ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Hmmm not come across them, how much adjustment do they offer on the front and rear?

I don't have mag ride so that's not an issue.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Templar said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > An alternative to coilovers (and slightly cheaper) mss springs... The ride is far less crashy then stock and can be adjusted to taste and you dont lose the mag ride.
> ...


Thank you, I've been offered some low mileage Eibachs second hand but need to look into reviews before I commit.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Sweetz said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > An alternative to coilovers (and slightly cheaper) mss springs... The ride is far less crashy then stock and can be adjusted to taste and you dont lose the mag ride.
> ...


Just checked the MSS springs out and they are coilover money with less adjustment so I can't justify these over coilovers.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

This was my thought....hence I went on to order a set of V2's cost £1047 inc VAT which includes supply, fitting and full 4 wheel geo set up.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Car is now up For Sale.

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1539866


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sweetz said:


> Car is now up For Sale.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1539866


And the ONLY one thing that people need to know when something is for sale is ???

THE PRICE ! 

No price on advert sweetz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> And the ONLY one thing that people need to know when something is for sale is ???
> 
> THE PRICE !
> 
> ...


Roll up, roll up, guess the price win the car :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > And the ONLY one thing that people need to know when something is for sale is ???
> ...


They're selling similar ones in Currys for about £199.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

My guess is 16k, hope I win 8)


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> My guess is 16k, hope I win 8)


Have you gone for black decals on yours yet? 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope  why should I? I did get my 3d plates and my plate holders today so the washing machine is looking good


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Nope  why should I? I did get my 3d plates and my plate holders today so the washing machine is looking good


I would ... I think they set the car off. Back 10 years ago you had to spray your own decals.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I like that actually. Will give it some thought, was hard enough getting some plate holders made up that said hotpoint!!

like the rear valance as well


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> I like that actually. Will give it some thought, was hard enough getting some plate holders made up that said hotpoint!!
> 
> like the rear valance as well


That's the rear valance that goes with Truckers spoiler. See, mines the same. Check out the black ceramic exhaust tips courtesy of Milltek.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That was a good looking car. Which of your many TT's has been your favourite?


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Onedesi said:


> Hi could you tell me where you got the pressed plates from please, really like them


The maker's contact details should be on the plates:

https://www.bnma.org/legislation.html


> All number plates must show the suppliers name and postcode. It must be displayed in the centre, at the bottom of the plate and must not exceed 178mm total length and have a maximum height of 13mm. No other advertising is allowed, though a single coachline, not exceeding 6mm thick is permitted.












Unfortunately, the lack of maker's contact details is the sort of thing that attracts the attention of the police, who suspect that the plates were made up outside the UK and the car is now on its way to Lagos or Dublin.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> That was a good looking car. Which of your many TT's has been your favourite?


Mk1 silver V6 Roadster ...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

GaryG said:


> Onedesi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi could you tell me where you got the pressed plates from please, really like them
> ...


Apparently these ones are road legal according to a lot of vw forums. Considered going for them myself but got 3d gel filled ones instead.

http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/webshop/uk- ... al-plates/


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > That was a good looking car. Which of your many TT's has been your favourite?
> ...


Should start a gallery thread


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


Sadly I've not got photos of all of them ... :?


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> GaryG said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the lack of maker's contact details is the sort of thing that attracts the attention of the police, who suspect that the plates were made up outside the UK and the car is now on its way to Lagos or Dublin.
> ...


There is nothing illegal about pressed plates.
There is something illegal about plates that do not carry the manufacturer's name and postcode:

http://www.privatenumberplates.com/bsau-145d


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

GaryG said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryG said:
> ...


Yeah I know Gary, just when I was looking it was hard to find a place who made road legal pressed plates and thought maybe dubmeister website might have helped the guy out, they sell them at a good price as well


----------

